# Its coming



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*Its coming in 37 days *


----------



## Babaganoosh (Dec 16, 2004)

Enlarged prostate?

:jest:


----------



## PRE-SCENES 2 (Aug 16, 2005)

Aaaaand......?


----------



## Capt. Krik (May 26, 2001)

My guess would be Wonderfest. Though I'm sure the enlarged prostate isn't far behind.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

The end of the world as we know it? 
I'd take apocalypse over prostate any time.


----------



## fluke (Feb 27, 2001)

OH no!!!! not that again!

ur....what were we talking about?


----------



## dgtrekker (Jul 23, 2001)

Sounds pornographic to me...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

beeblebrox said:


> The end of the world as we know it?


 And I feel fine!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*Its coming in 36 days *


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

If it lasts more than 4 hours, consult a physician.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*Its coming in 35 days *


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

We're going to need a bigger mop........


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Why was the ground all white and sticky at the Little Bighorn?


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*Its coming in 34 days *

Why John P was the ground all white and sticky at the Little BigHorn?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Too much Gypsum? :wave:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Because the Indians just kept coming!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*Its coming in 33 days and there is nothing we can do about it  *


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Try to think about something else.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*Its coming in 32 days and there is nothing we can do about it  *


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It must be nice to know with this much precision :freak:


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*Its coming in 31 days and humanity's childern will return  *


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh good, I love a parade.


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

People of the earth can you hear me
Came a voice from the sky on that magical night
And in the colors of a thousand sunsets
They traveled to the world on a silvery light

The people of the earth stood waiting
Watching as the ships came one by one
Setting fire to the sky as they landed
Carrying to the world children of the sun, children of the sun

All at once came a sound from the inside
Then a beam made of light hit the ground
Everyone felt the sound of their heartbeat
Every man, every woman, every child

They passed the limits of imagination
Through the door to the world of another time
And on the journey of a thousand lifetimes
With the children of the sun, they started to climb

Children of the sun, children of the sun

No more gravity, nothing holding them down
Floating endlessly, as their ship leaves the ground
Through the walls of time, at the speed of light
Fly the crystal ships on their celestial flight, on their celestial flight


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*The Doors*



Ohio_Southpaw said:


> People of the earth can you hear me
> Came a voice from the sky on that magical night
> And in the colors of a thousand sunsets
> They traveled to the world on a silvery light
> ...


Man, Jim Morrison and The Doors were awesome.


----------



## theirishavenger (Jun 1, 2005)

I thought Billy Thorpe was the one that did that? "Children Of The Sun"?


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

hb


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes, it was Billy Thorpe


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Thought for sure it was Elvis.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

_*Elvis is coming in 31 days!!*_


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*In 30 days we shall gather in the onion field and listen to Elvis and Richie V and others  *


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Are we there yet?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Hey, man, I saw "The Onion Field" - I ain't goin' _near_ one!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*In 29 days we shall gather in the corn field and listen to the BEATLES  *


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

I guess I can predict ham's next post; something about an event in 28 days!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Or is that 27 now? If I get the days wrong, I'll need ham to keep telling me how many are left after all!


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

The Beatles are being remastered in Digital and sold again. There.

Did Michael Jackson sell the rights?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Whenever we hear of Beatles in the cornfield, we call in the cropdusters.... be sure to hold your breathe...


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ohio_Southpaw said:


> Whenever we hear of Beatles in the cornfield, we call in the cropdusters.... be sure to hold your breathe...


 I hear Bernard Hermann music ....


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*If you build it in 28 days..............:jest:*


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*If you build it in 27 days it will..............:jest:*


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

*singing like drunken karoake guys*

28 days of this thread that are left..
28 days of this threeaaad
Post once more... tally the score
27 days that are leeeeeeeft!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

hE's PlaYiNg WiTh My MiNd. mUsT GeT aWaY FrOm CoMpUtEr BeFoRe My BrAiN CoUnTs NuMbErS FoR EvEr!


----------



## HARRY (Mar 23, 2000)

AIN'T IT HERE YET!!I've been sitten here waitin on IT,but IT ain't come yet.How much longer can this be?


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*In 26 days he will return one more time..........:jest:*


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

*I'm thinkin' 3 or 4 more days of this and I might have to kill you. Five days, tops.





I know where you live.*


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

if Ham offers you KoolAid ... don't take it !!!! 
hb


----------



## MangoMan (Jul 29, 1999)

He could be anywhere
I don't know where he is
I know he's coming,
I know he's coming to me
It could be any day
I will know right away
I'll know he's coming, I'll know he's coming to me
I'll know he's coming, I'll know he's coming to me now...

There's a flagboy calling
"Danger, watch your back now"
"Hey you, Flagboy,
Let 'em come, let 'em come,"
'Cuz I can see them there
I can see them coming
I can see it all now
'Hey you, Flagboy
Let 'em come,"

They don't know where I am
I could be anywhere
I know they're coming
I know they're coming to me
It could be any day
I will know right away
I know they're coming...
I know they're coming to me
Everything's coming
Everything's coming alive...


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*I can see it coming in 25 days :thumbsup:*


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

*...coming up roses, come sail away, come all ye faithfull, camptown ladies sing this song, doo dar, doo dar...* :freak:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

It's a shame this isn't on a bboard where we could really run with this joke.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

What joke? I've been looking out the window waiting for the damn thing and I haven't seen it yet.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*In 24 days a guy from Jersey and his Dremel will be here  :thumbsup:*


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeah, I saw that movie too, but the guy was a dentist from Germany.


"Is it safe?"


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*If you build it in 23 days you might win it  :thumbsup:*


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

But how can we build it before we've won it? Or, if we have to win it, how can we have built it first? Which comes first, the building or the winning?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Is it the same object which we both win and build? Or do we buld one thing to win another thing?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Yeah! And what about Scarecrow's brain?!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Maybe it's Private Benjamin's husband.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*I can see a little more clearly now that it is only 22 days till it happens  :thumbsup:*


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

I don't see anything, but I definitely smell something.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*I can see a little more clearly now that it is only 21 days till it happens  :thumbsup:*


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Oh, oh, the Wells Fargo Wagon is a'comin' down the street! Oh, please let it be for ME!

- GJS


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*It will happen in 20 days I promise so practice and be ready for the others  :thumbsup:*


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

John P said:


> It's a shame this isn't on a bboard where we could really run with this joke.


That last post is just asking for it. :freak:


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*Only 19 days till it happens so beware and don't sleep until then  :thumbsup:*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

How can I sleep with you announcing all the time!!?


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Beware?
Beware and don't sleep until then?
I thought this was something happy and nice we were all supposed to be looking forward to. Now we need to beware?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

"Bevare! Bevare of the big green dragon that sits on your doorstep. He eats little boys - puppy dog tails - big fat snails. Bevare! Bevare! Take care!"

[IMG-LEFT]http://gothlupin.tripod.com/vthen/dracwant.jpg[/IMG-LEFT]


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*It's at the 3/4 pole and is charging to the last turn and in 18 days it will be here so have your checkbook ready  :thumbsup:** Are you sleepy yet?????????*


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

An expensive model kit of the Tour De France cycle race?


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*It's coming in 17 days  :thumbsup:** Are you sleepy yet?????????*


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*In 16 days we shall meet at a dark hotel  :thumbsup:** Are you sleepy yet?????????*


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*In 15 days we shall meet at a dark hotel and build models  :thumbsup:** Are you sleepy yet?????????*


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Well, this _thread_ has been putting me to sleep!


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

Remember all the hype for Tim Burton's _Batman_? 

This had better be good. 

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

sbaxter said:


> Remember all the hype for Tim Burton's _Batman_?


Well, *THAT* was worth it, if for no other reason than the musical soundtrack by Prince. :freak:


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

beeblebrox said:


> *I'm thinkin' 3 or 4 more days of this and I might have to kill you. Five days, tops.
> *


In some countries, the bearers of bad news are lightly grilled and served with favre beans. Just food for thought.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

> Originally Posted by beeblebrox: In some countries, the bearers of bad news are lightly grilled and served with favre beans. Just food for thought.


*I thought that only happened in Green Bay or in New Jersey* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*I can say for certain that in 14 days IT WILL HAPPEN  :thumbsup:** Are you sleepy yet?????????*


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

ham1963 said:


> *I thought that only happened in Green Bay or in New Jersey* :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Why? Did a soccer team crash there?


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

If you're referring to that plane crash in South America in the ’70s, it was a rugby team.

Um, is cannibalism a political issue?


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

*Wow, lookit the time! Only 14 days, huh? Nice weather we're havin'! Howz yer mum?*


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

scotpens said:


> Um, is cannibalism a political issue?


No, just a nutritional issue.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*O my only 13 days till the event happens be ready. So as the Duke once said "Saddle Up......... "  :thumbsup:** Are you sleepy yet?????????*:lol:


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

*O my only 12 days till the event happens be ready. So as the Duke once said "Saddle Up......... "  :thumbsup:** Are you sleepy yet?????????*:lol:


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Are we there yet?


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

This is as bad as when it's time to change my password at work - "Your password expires in 14 days. Would you like to change it now?"

No.

"Your password expires in 13 days. Would you like to change it now?"

No.

"Your password expires in 12 days. Would you like to change it now?"

NO!

"Your password expires in 11 days. Would you like to change it now?"

_*NO!!!!*_


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

My patience expires in 10 days.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* With only 11 days till the event my wife bought me 11 bottles of beer (There were 12 but she drank one) *


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Never seen anyone get so worked up about Azerbaijanian Founder's Day. :freak:


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

PerfesserCoffee said:


> Are we there yet?


I gotta go pee.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

SteveR said:


> I gotta go pee.


Use this coke can--mind the sharp edges!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

I'm gonna miss this thread after, um ... whatever the hell it is, happens.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

What's the subject of this thread again?


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

You mean it hasn't happened yet?


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* With only 10 days till the event my wife bought me 10 bottles of paint. I also have 11 bottles of beer  

 T *


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Drink them.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

But what should he do with the beer?

And what does the red "T" mean?


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* With only 9 days till the event my wife bought me 9 bottles of CR glue. I also have 11 bottles of beer, 10 bottles of paint  

 ST *


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

I think I get it.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

STOP IT!!!


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Yes Pat, I'd like to buy a vowel..... Is there an E?
(For the record, I hate those people who buy obvious vowels!)


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

This better be good.


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Buy a bowel? How moving.


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*"Ya know, I think we're all Bozos on this bus..."*










*Oh yeah? HEY, there's only ONE Bozo!*


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* With only 8 days till the event my wife bought me 8 Bozo figures . I also have 11 bottles of beer, 10 bottles of paint, and 9 bottles of CR glue  

 EST *


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

I GOT IT! I GOT IT!

WonderFestivus for the rest of us!!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

What are the rituals of WonderFestivus?


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

Its simple, the rules are: * 
1. Drink Beer
2. Look at great model build ups
3. Buy models to build for next year
4 Did I say drink lots of Beer
5. Meet and talk to some of the greatest people ever.
6. Drink Beer*


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* Will with only7 days till the event the next letter Batgirl is:  

 FEST *


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* Will with only 6 days till the event you better start watching the sky and check the weather:  

 RFEST *


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

An Aluminum Pole! For the love of (Insert Diety of choice here)! We need an aluminum pole now before it's too late!!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Is it time for* BeaverFest* already?! WOOHOO! I need a few pelts to trade.


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* Pack your bags and grab your models and head for the hills in 5 days the event will start. 

 ERFEST *


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Yay! FesterFest is almost here! (Anonymous Higher Power) bless you Jackie Coogan!


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* Pack your bags and grab your models and head for the Louisville, KY in 4 days the event will start. 

 DERFEST *


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Ja, das ist der Fest, nicht whar?


----------



## Ohio_Southpaw (Apr 26, 2005)

Lewis-ville

Louie-ville

Loo-vul

Loo-A-Vul

Won-der-fest

Wonder-fest

Wander-fest

Wondering what the point of this reply is...... going back to sleep....


----------



## yamahog (Nov 19, 1998)

*DERFEST *

*Oh, I know what this is. "Der Fest!" When I bought my 318, we were invited to go to this German car show and drink beer and watch dudes wearing liederhous, um, leedierhousin, um, panty hose. It was cool, though. Some pretty nice cars, there. Yep, "Der Fest" rules! *


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Excellent! I've been waiting for "udderfest" all year! Moooo!


----------



## beeblebrox (Jul 30, 2003)

Murderfest
Bladderfest
Blenderfest
GrinderHinderfest


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* Will with only 3 days ( I missed counted somewhere)it is getting closer to the event you better start watching the sky and check the weather you are only safe spot is in Louisville, KY on May the 27th:  
 DERFEST *


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* Will with only 2 days it is getting closer to the event you better start watching the sky and check the weather you are only safe spot is in Louisville, KY on May the 27th:  
 NDERFEST *


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Umm ... spelling police ...


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Okay, now I get it. WO. 2 days. 

Oh, go ahead and add the E back in, ham.


----------



## terryr (Feb 11, 2001)

Thund'rfest. The wres'ling/sci-fi combo event.


----------



## sbaxter (Jan 8, 2002)

ham1963 said:


> *head for the Louisville, KY*


_The_ Louisville, KY, or just _a_ Louisville, KY?

Qapla'

SSB


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Home of the Jelly.


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Is it pronounced "LOUIE-ville" or "LEWIS-ville"?


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

I thought it was "Lou-uh-vill".


----------



## Firebird (May 6, 2003)

Close, try "Lou-uh-vul"


----------



## ham1963 (May 4, 2001)

* Will with only 1 day left it is getting closer to the event you better start watching the sky and check the weather you are only safe in one spot and that is in Louisville, KY on May the 27th:  
 ONDERFEST *


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

YONDERfest is approaching!?


----------



## heiki (Aug 8, 1999)

Barry YonderFest!


----------

